# Looking for the value of an older Craftsman driftbreaker



## Sally Arnold (Mar 28, 2020)

I bought an older Craftsman driftbreaker thinking of a winter project. seems all is good with it but no upper auger. Any idea what the value of this would be?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Depends on time of year, location, and condition. Offhand, I wouldn't think more than $75 sight unseen. How many HP is it, and post some photos.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

Sally Arnold
welcome to the snow blower forum, 
value wise not much,


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Drift breakers were and still might be the Holy Grail of blowers, they will generate some interest. The upper auger is not too difficult to build. Great summer job, now that we are all "locked in" Any way please every one stay healthy, you don't have to stay 6" from a blower.
Sid


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome to the SBF from Gettysburg


----------

